# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  ugo, avatar robots, Mira Robotics, Inc., Kawasaki, Kanagawa, Japan

## Airicist2

Developer - Mira Robotics, Inc.

ugo.plus

youtube.com/channel/UCxCjsxqXzSaUrMq_-0v6DYg

facebook.com/ugo.plus

----------


## Airicist2

ugo go! anywhere - 2021 Models

Nov 16, 2021




> "ugo" is a next-generation avatar robot that can remotely and automatically perform tasks traditionally performed by humans, such as moving around, manipulation, security, guiding, delivery, and inspection etc.

----------

